# 458 win mag M1 Garand



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

McCann industries made a bunch of these in the early 2000s until their gunsmith passed away. Does anyone have one and more importantly does anyone know somewhere that may have one stashed and is for sale?


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

I had heard of them, never seen one but when I heard I just shook my head in admiration of what a good gunsmith can do!
I take it your trying to file off the serial numbers (engineering way guys, really I guess I have to say that these days dude I'm just being colorful) and reproduce them ?
Dutch


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Dutch 106 said:


> I had heard of them, never seen one but when I heard I just shook my head in admiration of what a good gunsmith can do!
> I take it your trying to file off the serial numbers (engineering way guys, really I guess I have to say that these days dude I'm just being colorful) and reproduce them ?
> Dutch


I don’t know that I will try to make one, if I had more time I might try. I would rather purchase one, that and a customer of mine is looking for one still.


----------

